# Post Your Home Screen



## FcBarcelonaKid (Aug 12, 2012)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## ekrn (Nov 12, 2012)

FcBarcelonaKid said:


> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


hI Guy, the rom of yours so cool, and it is which version? Could you please leave the download link address?


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

My latest configuration. Will probably change before the day is over.


----------



## FcBarcelonaKid (Aug 12, 2012)

ekrn said:


> hI Guy, the rom of yours so cool, and it is which version? Could you please leave the download link address?


The rom is AOKP build 39 [6/15]. The launcher is apex launcher. The icons are "flat icons apex theme" in the play store. The widget is Beautiful Widgets (with an ics theme). The text is Simple Text Creator

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/22737-[ROM]-AOKP-Build-39-for-Droid-X-[6/15]-[UNOFFICIAL]#entry613682

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

